# It's true- airport security scrapped my son's K2



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought I'd just share this with everyone.  I have traveled a lot with my K1 & k2-never a problem-AS LONG AS YOU TURN IT OFF BEFORE GOING THROUGH SECURITY!  My son just flew to NY- no problem on the trip out as he heeded my advice and turned his kindle off. However, coming home yesterday he was out of sorts (he went there for his bday to celebrate with his ex-college buds) and did not turn it off.  His Kindle now looks like some type of magic eye etch-a-sketch.  The screen is burned so badly that even in the off position you see all of the lines and squiggles and letters.  I don't know if there are differences in airport scanners, but it's best to be safe and just turn your kindle off before sliding it through!

BTW-Amazon CS was great, a new kindle is on its way. Take that B&N and Nook!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dwaszak--

sooo sorry to hear about your son's Kindle.  Did he have Whispernet on? It sounds like he did, from the description of the damage.  Generally, the Kindle can be asleep, but Whispernet should be off.  (That being said, I always turn my Kindle off completely to go through security.)  Was it a K1 or K2?  (a moment of silence here.)

Glad to hear that a new Kindle is on the way!

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy-
thanks for condolences!  His whispernet was off- he actually rarely turns that on except when downloading a book.  His was a K2- one of the first ones shipped out last Feb.  I had warned him about turning it off-I think I actually had read a post here about doing that when flying. My husband and I have flown a lot with our K1 & K2, always turn them off, no problems.  It is definitely a learning experience!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank goodness for Amazon CS, I don't travel all that much any longer, but will definitely turn my K off, whichever one I take with me.  How scary is that!

Another reason to "LISTEN TO YOUR MOTHER SHE KNOWS BEST"


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thank goodness for Amazon CS, I don't travel all that much any longer, but will definitely turn my K off, whichever one I take with me. How scary is that!
> 
> Another reason to "LISTEN TO YOUR MOTHER SHE KNOWS BEST"


You are SO right in both observations! Can I have you call my son and explain to him?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always turned my K2 off when traveling, but now I will be extra vigilant since I now know what can happen!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

So strange, I've travelled quite a few times with mine and have not had any issues.  I never turn mine off, wonder what causes this?  And if there is variance in the type of security?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love hearing these good Amazon customer service stories!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> So strange, I've travelled quite a few times with mine and have not had any issues. I never turn mine off, wonder what causes this? And if there is variance in the type of security?


Me, too. I always have the Whispernet off (pretty much only turn that on when I've got something to download), but I've never turned off my K1 when going through security. Never had a problem either..

I'm glad CS stepped up to the plate!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Boy am I glad I read this.
It would never occur to me to "turn it off".
I would just put it in sleep mode.
And I wouldn't think of going anywhere without it.
Especially a plane ride where I could read.

Is there any problem with having it on while on the plane?

Just wonderin......


----------



## MidnightAria (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so glad I saw this as well because I am traveling next month. Truthfully, I doubt that the Kindle puts out enough electromagnetic interference to bother any of the airplane's radar/technology, what have you...probably as much as a wristwatch. However, I think you probably would be asked to turn it off if a flight attendant saw it before take-off. Anyone else have much experience with this?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if your son's K2 was in a cover.  Maybe if it had been inside a leather cover that may have prevented the damage.  

Sounds like the scanner at that particular airport was really cranked up.  Glad to hear CS is sending him a replacement.  Yes, everyone should listen to their mothers.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Good to know, My DX will be turned off whenever I go through the hassle again.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Better to be safe than sorry.  Turning it off is so easy.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. I, too, would not have known to turn my Kindle off.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the Kindle being damaged!

Since the Kindle isn't really turned off, but is in a low power consumption mode (the clock runs, etc.) I don't think that being in the "off" mode makes a difference, not in the way that removing the battery (if possible) would. I'm not sure how being in sleep mode could contribute to damage. I'll have to research it.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it possible to post a picture? I'd like to see the damage on the screen.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't now how x-rays could do that. We need a physicist on the boards.......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

do you mind saying which airport (there are 5 in NY) and which terminal he was in.  It's my contention that the x-ray machines at each terminal have different power levels.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I don't now how x-rays could do that. We need a physicist on the boards.......


Believe it or not, my job (when not being a melodrama villain) is radiation protection. I am mystified by these reports (I'm not saying they aren't true, I just don't understand them). The radiation from baggage x-ray machines shouldn't do this. The Health Physics Society (professional organization for radiation safety) has a web page that contains the following about airport baggage scanners and electronics:

_Q
Does radiation from a security screening device, like those used in airports, affect the items that pass through them such as baby bottles, food items, plants, electronic devices (cell phone), or drug products (like injectable nitroglycerin for a heart condition)?

A
The radiation exposure from these devices is too low to affect any items passing through (other than certain types of camera film which can darken) even from repeated exposures. Additionally, in case you were wondering, there isn't any residual radiation in exposed materials after the exposure is complete either._​
There are a whole bunch of other questions, and you can read them at the original website here:

http://hps.org/publicinformation/ate/faqs/securityscreening.html

I suppose it is conceivable that there is something special about e-Ink that makes it exquisitely sensitive to radiation, but from my limited knowledge of how e-Ink works, I'm skeptical.

My suspicion is that they are also using some sort of electromagnetic field for scanning in some airports. I'm still fuzzy about how that would affect e-Ink, but since e-Ink depends on electromagnetic fields to work, I'm at least willing to accept that a strong magnetic field might permanently disrupt it in some way.

This might also explain why these events seem to be very spotty. If there are only certain machines that do it, and they are only in use part of the time at specific airports, it won't show up very often. The framework all passengers walk through (that tends to alarm because of your belt buckle) uses electromagnetic fields to check for metal. Perhaps they are putting our bags through something stronger in some airports.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You didn't mention if the Kindle went through the x-ray alone, or if it was packed. If it was packed, I wonder if it is possible that there was something else packed in the bag that may have damaged the screen when the bag got bumped/jostled going through the airport or on the plane.

My husband's first Kindle broke in his bag when something heavy bumped against it while he was commuting from work. It was in an Oberon cover, but that was not enough to protect the screen from the glass bottle he was also carrying in the bag.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

traceyreads said:


> So strange, I've travelled quite a few times with mine and have not had any issues. I never turn mine off, wonder what causes this? And if there is variance in the type of security?


I have been on 6-7 plane trips since I got my KK in March & have never turned it off (whispernet is off) & have never had a problem.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ouch! I always turn off my K2 when I'm not reading it, and I've had it through airport security a couple of times with no problems, but that's scary.

Thank goodness it worked out okay with Amazon.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive never heard of anything like that before


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I highly doubt any magnetic scanners are used. The number of laptops that go through are unaffected, but their hard drives would certainly be damaged by anything strong enough to damage a Kindle.

Most likely it was physically impacted inside the scanner in some way.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Malweth said:


> The number of laptops that go through are unaffected, but their hard drives would certainly be damaged by anything strong enough to damage a Kindle.


and cell phones, mp3 players, etc


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I was just wondering if your son's K2 was in a cover. Maybe if it had been inside a leather cover that may have prevented the damage.
> 
> Sounds like the scanner at that particular airport was really cranked up. Glad to hear CS is sending him a replacement. Yes, everyone should listen to their mothers.


It was in his Oberon Hosuki Wave cover. I too wonder if JFK has some type of different scanner. The screen damage is pretty severe; his home page is burned into the screen, and there is a weird "circuit board" type pattern burned into the top. The burn in even shows with the kindle off. The screen is also very dark.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Is it possible to post a picture? I'd like to see the damage on the screen.


I'll see if I can post a picture today!


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Malweth said:


> I highly doubt any magnetic scanners are used. The number of laptops that go through are unaffected, but their hard drives would certainly be damaged by anything strong enough to damage a Kindle.
> 
> Most likely it was physically impacted inside the scanner in some way.


I'm not sure what else could have happened. It was in an Oberon cover. The screen is NOT cracked, scratched, indented or even marked. It is definite burn in. It was fine before going through the scanner-he had been reading it while in line. He just didn't turn it off, and when he got to his gate and went to read it, the screensaver was dark and the etch-a-sketch pattern was there. It still operates-you can turn pages, but the first page burn in remains. I will try to take some pix and post them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . . .was it not even sleeping?  How odd.

Anyway, it definitely shouldn't have happened and the fact that Amazon is replacing without question means that they agree with that assessment as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read many times that not all airport security machines are equal, that the scan strength differs greatly.

It would be interesting to see pictures!

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, if someone can tell me how to do it, I'll post pix.  I've tried to just copy and past, and the post box won't recognize that I've copied.  How do you post pix here?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

MidnightAria said:


> I am so glad I saw this as well because I am traveling next month. Truthfully, I doubt that the Kindle puts out enough electromagnetic interference to bother any of the airplane's radar/technology, what have you...probably as much as a wristwatch. However, I think you probably would be asked to turn it off if a flight attendant saw it before take-off. Anyone else have much experience with this?


I've traveled probably 10 times with my kindle over the last year and a half. Until this last trip, most flight attendants don't even know what it is, so I just pretend it's a book and don't turn it off. On this last trip, the flight attendant came over to me and said 'All electronics off, even kindles'. 
Ha! I think it probably depends on the flight attendant, but she made me turn it off!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> ok, if someone can tell me how to do it, I'll post pix. I've tried to just copy and past, and the post box won't recognize that I've copied. How do you post pix here?


You can't upload the photo here. . .you have to load it onto a photosharing site and then link to it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While it does tend to sound to me more like physical damage than electronic damage, with the extremely tiny circuits involved in the latest processing chips, it's not totally inconceivable that an essentially random, unlucky concentration of energy at just the wrong point on one of those chips could knock off a few electrons or whatever it would take to damage that chip. Whether or not that would be aggravated or not by having the unit powered on would be yet another question I can't answer. 

However, I do recall reading somewhere a couple years ago that one of the concerns of chip designers was that as the circuits got smaller, the metallic conductors would get so small that one cosmic ray particle hitting one of those conductors could conceivable knock off enough atoms that the circuit would be broken or at least severely degraded. Again, I'm in no way suggesting this was the case here, just that I'm not 100% confident that anyone can guarantee any such device would be totally immune to X-ray exposure. While X-rays are not cosmic rays (the former are very high energy photons while the latter are extremely high-speed atomic particles), I still would have to wonder if the same sort of problems could result?

Oh well, enough useless speculation on my part: chalk it up to knowing just enough to be dangerous but not enough to be useful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's info about posting a pic
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Curio Jewel (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, this has NEVER happened to me, I have the K1.  I travel ALOT.  Sometimes I'm through security 5 times a week, I've had the Kindle for almost 2 years and it has never happened.  I would say that I will make sure to turn it off but I never do it and I really don't want another step in my pre-security routine, it is hard enough to make sure I don't have any water in my water bottle.

Someone asked about using them on the airplane, over 10,000 ft and with whispernet off you are good no matter what.  Before and after that it really is up to the flight attendants and how anal they want to be.  Technically it is an electronic device and has an off and on switch, I never turn it off I just put it in sleep mode.  Sometimes I'm really into a book and I don't even realize that I should have put it in sleep mode, sometimes I flight attendent will say something to me about turning it off sometimes they won't.  I talked to one flight attendant and she said it is totally the flight attendant's discretion whether or not they say anything, reiterating that it was technically not allowed but sometimes not worth enforcing.  Now, I was talking to a Southwest flight attendant and they are normally more understanding and "cool" about things, I can imagine that on a United flight or other airlines they might be more strict.  Basically I just wait until they sit down and then I take out my kindle and continue reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Opinion only: There are a lot of folks who will try to argue that the electronic devices have to be off during take off and landing because it interferes with the aircraft's instruments. Hmm. I admit to skepticism -- I've watched Mythbusters.  -- but am happy to be educated by someone who _knows_.

I think they want those things off because they want you paying attention to flight attendants in case anything goes wrong. Take off and landing are the periods of greatest risk. . . . .better to be alert and aware of what's going on in case you have to react than oblivious to what's happening around you!

But, as I said, just an opinion.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, let's see if this works.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That screen is cracked. This is how my husband's screen looked when it broke. If you open the unit up, you will see that it is cracked on the inside glass.

Here is how the inside looks on my husband's broken Kindle... you can see how the cracks radiate out from the center of the arrows:










Here is how the front looks. Doesn't look broken from the front (except, of course, that I took it apart).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Opinion only: There are a lot of folks who will try to argue that the electronic devices have to be off during take off and landing because it interferes with the aircraft's instruments. Hmm. I admit to skepticism -- I've watched Mythbusters.  -- but am happy to be educated by someone who _knows_.
> 
> I think they want those things off because they want you paying attention to flight attendants in case anything goes wrong. Take off and landing are the periods of greatest risk. . . . .better to be alert and aware of what's going on in case you have to react than oblivious to what's happening around you!
> 
> But, as I said, just an opinion.


As discussed at one point in that Mythbuster's show, by the FAA simply saying to turn them all off, they do not then have to worry about the time, money, and potential liability issues of having to confirm that _every_ such device is safe -- not to mention having to have the flight attendants learn to (a) identify any such device quickly and (b) know which ones are safe. It's much easier to just tell us to turn them all off. Personally, I can survive for the 30 minutes or so it might take to board, wait, taxi, wait, take off, wait, and get to altitude. I mean, I spent decades traveling by plane without _any_ such devices.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> That screen is cracked. This is how my husband's screen looked when it broke. If you open the unit up, you will see that it is cracked on the inside glass.
> 
> Here is how the inside looks on my husband's broken Kindle... you can see how the cracks radiate out from the center of the arrows:


I guarantee the screen is NOT cracked- the lines you see are burn in- they change when you change the page. You can run your hands over the screen and it is smooth.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> I guarantee the screen is NOT cracked- the lines you see are burn in- they change when you change the page. You can run your hands over the screen and it is smooth.


I can guarantee you that it _is_ cracked - on the inside. The e-ink screen is like a sandwich.... The top layer is the plastic screen you see, the middle layer has the e-ink, and the bottom layer is glass. The glass underneath the plastic surface is cracked at the top of the screen. That's why the etch-a-sketch appearance radiates outward, the glass is cracked in that pattern.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I can guarantee you that it _is_ cracked - on the inside. The e-ink screen is like a sandwich.... The top layer is the plastic screen you see, the middle layer has the e-ink, and the bottom layer is glass. The glass underneath the plastic surface is cracked at the top of the screen. That's why the etch-a-sketch appearance radiates outward, the glass is cracked in that pattern.


Well, I'll have to take your word for it, cuz I'm not taking it apart. It was in its oberon cover, placed in the bin with his cell phone and jacket. He always gets searched because he's a Type 1 diabetic on an insulin pump, so maybe something happened to the bin while he was in the back. And, I wasn't with him, so I am going by what he tells me. He made a point of telling me it made it through fine on the way out to NY, so it definitely happened at JFK at the Jet Blue terminal. He was pretty upset and called me from the airport at 4am to let me know that something was wrong with it. At 23, he's pretty responsible with his stuff, so I'll take his word for it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It could very well have been damaged by the TSA during inspection, or bumped into by another passenger, or any number of other things.

What people need to know is that the screen is a lot more delicate than it looks, and cracking the glass inside does not require a lot of pressure.  My husband's Kindle was also in an Oberon cover when it broke. His current Kindle is also in an Oberon, and I got him a light-weight hardsided case to put the Kindle w/case into, for extra protection for the screen during his commute.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> It could very well have been damaged by the TSA during inspection, or bumped into by another passenger, or any number of other things.
> 
> What people need to know is that the screen is a lot more delicate than it looks, and cracking the glass inside does not require a lot of pressure. My husband's Kindle was also in an Oberon cover when it broke. His current Kindle is also in an Oberon, and I got him a light-weight hardsided case to put the Kindle w/case into, for extra protection for the screen during his commute.


I like the idea of the hardside case-where did you get it?


----------



## lilybell (Jul 15, 2009)

Whatever happened, it still stinks!  

I fly JetBlue out of JFK a couple of times a month and have never had a problem with my K2.  I always make sure it's sleeping; but I have no idea how to turn it completely off.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

lilybell said:


> Whatever happened, it still stinks!
> 
> I fly JetBlue out of JFK a couple of times a month and have never had a problem with my K2. I always make sure it's sleeping; but I have no idea how to turn it completely off.


It stinks, but Amazon CS really is the best. I just spent quite a bit there on camping equipment, and had a problem with a coleman lantern, and they overnighted another one to me.

To turn it off, hold the slider to the right for about a count of 10. It should then shut down. Some others have told me that the whispernet being on can cause problems too. I do always turn mine off when I fly, and just turn it back on on the plane to read.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

My opinion is that your son's battery in his K2 probably malfunctioned causing the eink and screen to overheat.  This may or may not cause the screen to crack, but would make the K2 cease to function properly.  There must have been a short somewhere.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> I like the idea of the hardside case-where did you get it?


This is the one I got him.... It is stretchy on one side, stiff on the other.... It's not as hard a shell as I would have liked, but I bought it sight-unseen from Amazon.... It weighs almost nothing, so that is a plus for traveling. The K2 in the Oberon cover fit in it with about a inch to spare at the top and side.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> My opinion is that your son's battery in his K2 probably malfunctioned causing the eink and screen to overheat. This may or may not cause the screen to crack, but would make the K2 cease to function properly. There must have been a short somewhere.


This is an interesting theory.... Have you seen a report somewhere of Kindle batteries malfunctioning?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is an interesting theory.... Have you seen a report somewhere of Kindle batteries malfunctioning?


No, I have not heard of Kindle batteries malfunctioning, but all batteries can malfunctiion. I know cell phone batteries explode in extreme cases. Overheating laptops, iPods, and other electronic can and sometimes do cause severe damage to items. It was just a thought, since it was stated the screen displayed a circuit board pattern. I know circuit boards not properly assembled and soldered can malfunction and cause overheating.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't read it well- who is the maker?  We have 4 kindles in the house, and that would be very handy to have


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> I can't read it well- who is the maker? We have 4 kindles in the house, and that would be very handy to have


Go ahead and click on the pic, it is a link to the Amazon product page.....

It is made by Built NY.

You might want to look around for something a little sturdier yet.... It is essentially a netbook case, and they are available pretty much everywhere now.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> No, I have not heard of Kindle batteries malfunctioning, but all batteries can malfunctiion. I know cell phone batteries explode in extreme cases. Overheating laptops, iPods, and other electronic can and sometimes do cause severe damage to items. It was just a thought, since it was stated the screen displayed a circuit board pattern. I know circuit boards not properly assembled and soldered can malfunction and cause overheating.


I hadn't really thought of the battery issue. Did you see my picture? It definitely looks like a circuit board to me- even when you compare it with pidgeon's posted pic, you can see how the circuit board on her disassembled kindle matches up with the pattern on my sons.

I guess the important thing is that Amazon is being great and replacing it!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Medge is having a sale on covers right now too.  Buy one and get the second 25% off.  Just go to www.buymedge.com and enter the code:  MEDGENOV    Just received an email on the sale.

If Amazon is replacing it, then you know it was nothing your son did.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Built NY, interesting company, going to bookmark them just in case.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

dwaszak said:


> I hadn't really thought of the battery issue. Did you see my picture? It definitely looks like a circuit board to me- even when you compare it with pidgeon's posted pic, you can see how the circuit board on her disassembled kindle matches up with the pattern on my sons.
> 
> I guess the important thing is that Amazon is being great and replacing it!


Batteries definitely malfunction, even dramatically as described, but I don't think I've heard of this except in connection with going through a security checkpoint. I wouldn't think that would be prone to cause battery malfunction. I posted my best guess, but that is just a theory and I really don't know what is going on here!


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> My opinion is that your son's battery in his K2 probably malfunctioned causing the eink and screen to overheat. This may or may not cause the screen to crack, but would make the K2 cease to function properly. There must have been a short somewhere.


legal- I was sharing with my son the posts I've gotten today, and your thoughts are interesting- he said he told me when he called me from the airport (it was 4 am my time) that he thought the scanner had "fried" his kindle cuz the screen was messed up and it was hot. Hmmmmm...
He's happy now cuz his new kindle is here and its great-we even checked it for sun fade-nada. Also interesting is his kindle version under settings is 2.0.4. Don't know that amazon has done a new update recently, or if they have it hasn't caught up with mine (still at 2.0.3)


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> legal- I was sharing with my son the posts I've gotten today, and your thoughts are interesting- he said he told me when he called me from the airport (it was 4 am my time) that he thought the scanner had "fried" his kindle cuz the screen was messed up and it was hot. Hmmmmm...
> He's happy now cuz his new kindle is here and its great-we even checked it for sun fade-nada. Also interesting is his kindle version under settings is 2.0.4. Don't know that amazon has done a new update recently, or if they have it hasn't caught up with mine (still at 2.0.3)


I have drop and crack the screen of two different kindle 2, but the screens where not hot when I pick the kindle. So I think it more then just a crack screen, but I am not to tech Savoy, just stating my experience with crack screens.

I glad you're son got his new kindle 2 and is happy

Jodi


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

All's well that ends well 

Just wish we knew what happened, but I am sure this will be one of those life mysteries


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I went to Michigan in June and had no problems with my Kindle 2 just being asleep.  The same was true in August coming home with my Kindle 2 only being asleep,  But from now on when I fly, it will be off when going through the security check points.

Gene


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

It definitely stinks. I guess we will never know for sure what really happened or who is responsible.


----------



## shutrbug (Oct 2, 2009)

Malweth said:


> I highly doubt any magnetic scanners are used. The number of laptops that go through are unaffected, but their hard drives would certainly be damaged by anything strong enough to damage a Kindle.
> 
> Most likely it was physically impacted inside the scanner in some way.


Sorry for joining this thread so late. Actually, the coercivity of the media in modern hard drives is so high that there's no way that the recorded information can be affected by an airport scanner.

Regarding a hard case, what I'd really like to find is a Tupperware container just big enough to fit my K2 with case. That should be strong enough to protect a traveling Kindle against most bumps and spills. Unfortunately, I've yet to find one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

shutrbug said:


> Regarding a hard case, what I'd really like to find is a Tupperware container just big enough to fit my K2 with case. That should be strong enough to protect a traveling Kindle against most bumps and spills. Unfortunately, I've yet to find one.


Try looking at your local office supply store, or in the office supply sections of your major retailers. I saw a flat, plastic box at Office Depot that would likely fit a Kindle in a case.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

and line it with foam!!


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm a very new Kindle user and I didn't know that it should be turned off.. thank God I didn't travel before reading this.. better safe than sorry.. but truly I don't know how to turn it off..never occurred to me to check how it's done . I better go fiddle with it and see if I could do that


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

For d.rose and other users wondering how to turn the Kindle off:

To put the Kindle "to sleep", slide and release the power switch - the screensaver will appear.  Your Kindle is not off while the screensaver is displayed.

To turn the Kindle off completely, slide the power switch, but hold it for 4 seconds, until the screen goes blank.  The Kindle is now off.

To reset the Kindle, disconnect it from the charger if it's connected, slide and hold the power switch for 15 seconds before releasing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And you should put the Kindle on the home page before turning it off, do not turn it off with a book open, the Kindle may not save the page position and won't save clippings or highlighting, apparently.  (I seldom do any of these things, I've just read it here.)

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> For d.rose and other users wondering how to turn the Kindle off:
> 
> To put the Kindle "to sleep", slide and release the power switch - the screensaver will appear. Your Kindle is not off while the screensaver is displayed.
> 
> ...


For the Klassic Kindle, the on/off switch is on the back, top left corner, next to the switch for Whispernet.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

To be sure Whispernet is turned off you need to go into the Menu, that is for the K2i - for the K1 the switch is on the back - for the KDX quien sabe?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> To be sure Whispernet is turned off you need to go into the Menu, that is for the K2i - for the K1 the switch is on the back - for the KDX quien sabe?


For the DX-Menu.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And you should put the Kindle on the home page before turning it off, do not turn it off with a book open, the Kindle may not save the page position and won't save clippings or highlighting, apparently. (I seldom do any of these things, I've just read it here.)
> 
> Betsy


I did not know this.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> I did not know this.
> deb


I didn't either - thanks Betsy -


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's just what I've read somewhere on KindleBoards.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since we're speaking of passing things through x-ray machines, I couldn't resist this from today's Washington Post:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/11/17/AR2009111703703.html



> -- An infant in a carrier was placed on the moving belt of a security X-ray machine while the child's mother looked for identification. "Because the guard was not paying attention and the machine's safety features had been disabled, the infant in the carrier was sent through the X-ray machine."


Betsy


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I flew last week from Indianapolis to Houston and back I had the wireless on both times the kindle was scanned and I had no problems at all.  The only problem I had was in Indianapolis they had never seen one so I had to take it out of my bag they scanned it twice and I still had to explain what it was!  But the kindle itself was fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The stories of damage are completely anecdotal but....

Glad yours is fine!

Betsy


----------



## shutrbug (Oct 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Try looking at your local office supply store, or in the office supply sections of your major retailers. I saw a flat, plastic box at Office Depot that would likely fit a Kindle in a case.


Thanks for the tip. I unsuccessfully looked at Target and Walmart for a Tupperware, but will try both the local Staples and Office Depot for plastic boxes when I get a chance and will post part numbers if I find something suitable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I'm going to be really dogmatic here, but Tupperware(TM) containers aren't sold at Walmart or Target.    I can ask my daughter-in-law to bring over a Tupperware catalog and see if there's any actual Tupperware that fits your needs.  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know I'm going to be really dogmatic here, but Tupperware(TM) containers aren't sold at Walmart or Target.  I can ask my daughter-in-law to bring over a Tupperware catalog and see if there's any actual Tupperware that fits your needs.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, but remember Betsy, "Tupperware" has entered the lexicon meaning any plastic container, not necessarily the registered trademark Tupperware brand, like Xerox has come mean copy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For some.    In fact, I don't use Xerox when I mean "copy."  (Having worked with someone who had worked for Xerox.)  And since my daughter-in-law till recently was a mega-sales manager for Tupperware, I don't use it when I mean "Rubbermaid." Interestingly, if you do a search at Target using Tupperware (and they DID briefly carry Tupperware), you'll get all their other storage products.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But I digress.  There is one Tupperware(TM) product that is 9x12x2 which would surely accommodate the K2 in its case.

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

So have we resolved that the Kindle most likely was not trashed by the X-Ray machine, but sustained some physical damage?  If so we may want to modify the thread subject so it doesn't scare to many people.  
jp


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

While in all likelihood it was not the x-ray machine, the TSA may very well have been the ones who broke the screen. Between them and the baggage handlers, it's a wonder anything gets out of the airport in one piece.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> So have we resolved that the Kindle most likely was not trashed by the X-Ray machine, but sustained some physical damage? If so we may want to modify the thread subject so it doesn't scare to many people.
> jp


Mods may have already changed it ...not sure if it was always like this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, no one has changed the title--it's always been this.  And I think some believe the xray machine may have damaged the battery.  I don't see any reason to change the title.  Eventually we'll stop posting to it and it will fall down the topic list into obscurity (we've got 300,000 posts, did you know that?  We get 17 new topics every day... 

Betsy


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> For d.rose and other users wondering how to turn the Kindle off:
> 
> To put the Kindle "to sleep", slide and release the power switch - the screensaver will appear. Your Kindle is not off while the screensaver is displayed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.. I'll use it when I consider traveling in the future, just in case.. being safe better than being sorry


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It won't hurt for folks to read this and turn off their kindles when going through security.  I always gave my camera's to the screeners to hand check rather than go through the x-ray.  Next time I fly I'll do the same with my kindle, and who knows maybe I'll sell another one.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since we're speaking of passing things through x-ray machines, I couldn't resist this from today's Washington Post:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/11/17/AR2009111703703.html
> 
> Betsy


Ehh...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The salaries they pay those folk don't encourage those with a little more common sense than others to apply for those jobs.


----------



## shutrbug (Oct 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know I'm going to be really dogmatic here, but Tupperware(TM) containers aren't sold at Walmart or Target.  I can ask my daughter-in-law to bring over a Tupperware catalog and see if there's any actual Tupperware that fits your needs.
> 
> Betsy


You're absolutely right that I was using Tupperware(TM) when referring to a generic plastic box, but the Tupperware containers with which I am familiar would be perfect in terms of convenience of opening and closing.

Having said that, I checked out the local Office Depot and didn't find anything suitable. What they did have was overpriced and oversized. Target, on the other hand, did have something that looked really promising in store. I didn't have the exact dimensions of my K2 in Amazon case, just a rough estimate using fingers and hands. But the top container of this stacking, three-box unit looked to be the right size.









For $7.99 it was worth buying and trying at home. The unit is a Snapware Snap 'N Stack(TM) medium organizer, UPC 8 8440800313 5.









To my great relief, my K2 in Amazon cover just fits inside with about 3mm play on the side, maybe 20mm play on the top/bottom of the Kindle, and about 3mm vertical clearance from the indented area for the handle to the surface of the Kindle cover. That last dimension has me a little worried, but when the handle is folded in place, it doesn't protrude, so I think the risk is minimal.
















Anyway, I'm happy with the case and will hopefully try it on a potential plane flight early next month.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

As most of you know I'm in airports every Friday and Sunday, traveling for work. I never turn my Kindle off. I put it in sleep mode and make sure Whispernet is off. I leave it in my purse and I haven't had any problems. I'm careful that the side of my purse that has the Kindle is up and it is in my Oberon cover. Hopefully nothing happens, but at least I have my Square Trade coverage if it does.


----------

